# MS460 Magnum for $450.00......Should I?



## ScotO (Jan 17, 2013)

......if I do, I'll have to sell one from the stable.  Probably will be the Husqvarna 372XP.  Not that I don't like that saw, but if I get that 460 I really don't know that I'll need it.

The 460 looks pretty decent (it is used, but in good condition), compression is around 150lbs, it needs the throttle lock repaired which is an easy fix.....oh and it'll get a muffler mod too...

Might be able to tweak the price a little bit, but I think that would be a fair price as is.....

Thoughts?  Discuss........


----------



## Researcher1 (Jan 17, 2013)

$400 sounds a lot better for a saw that needs a little work.  I deals are out there but they are far and few between so that is a pretty good price.  I scored one right before xmas for $375 that runs well although I don't have much time running it yet to fully put it through the paces.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 17, 2013)

Researcher1 said:


> $400 sounds a lot better for a saw that needs a little work. I deals are out there but they are far and few between so that is a pretty good price. I scored one right before xmas for $375 that runs well although I don't have much time running it yet to fully put it through the paces.


 I agree, that's just what the guy is asking for it.  I've rebuilt MANY saws, most from the ground-up.  So the basic stuff this thing needs is a cakewalk.  As a preventive measure I'd kit the carb, put a new air filter, fuel filter, and plug in it, and change the fuel lines to Tygon.....then give it a good tune.  Just wanted someone to 'push me over the edge' to buy it.  I still would like to hold out for the 660 magnum.  But if I sell the 372XP I have (which is a champ of a saw), I'd probably buy this one.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 17, 2013)

Personally I'd pass on that,save up for the 090 instead.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 17, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Personally I'd pass on that,save up for the 090 instead.


 Well, now that you mention THAT.....
someday, Jon.......when SHE ain't looking!!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 17, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Well, now that you mention THAT.....
> someday, Jon.......when SHE ain't looking!!


 
Do you have a big doghouse or garage & is either one heated?


----------



## ScotO (Jan 17, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Do you have a big doghouse or garage & is either one heated?


I gots me a big ol' smokedragon in the workshop.........might have to knock the cobwebs out of that thing seeins how I haven't fired it one single time this season!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 17, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Just wanted someone to 'push me over the edge' to buy it.


 
Do it. They sell for $350-400 with fried top ends, powerhead only. Fix it, run it, decide with one goes, the 372XP or the MS460. Running in decent cosmetic shape, the 460 will fetch $550+.

Run, don't walk.


----------



## Shmudda (Jan 17, 2013)

Good price, but I'd pick up a 9mm Sig instead!  One can never have to many these days........

Craig


----------



## ditchrider (Jan 17, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Do it. They sell for $350-400 with fried top ends, powerhead only. Fix it, run it, decide with one goes, the 372XP or the MS460. Running in decent cosmetic shape, the 460 will fetch $550+.
> 
> Run, don't walk.


sounds like sage advice from stihlhead jr!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2013)

Here is your PUSH 

I am bidding on one now. It's at $275 with Full Wrap. 

See what he can do to the bottom line?? The 460 is a mean machine. More than I need most times.... Now that I have Three 036's  

With that said, my next saw (unless I win the auction for the 038 Mag or 460) will be a 372XP. Before they go to the wayside


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 17, 2013)

Yea uh hey Scotty, I may want in on that 372 if you decide to sell it. A C BTW 400.00 tops on the 460 I'd say.


----------



## nate379 (Jan 17, 2013)

Throw it on eBay, they go for $600-700 used.  I bought mine off there this summer.  Came with a 34" I think bar and some chains too though.  Made the 18" one I use look like a toy. 



MasterMech said:


> Do it. They sell for $350-400 with fried top ends, powerhead only. Fix it, run it, decide with one goes, the 372XP or the MS460. Running in decent cosmetic shape, the 460 will fetch $550+.
> 
> Run, don't walk.


----------



## BrianK (Jan 18, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> ......if I do, I'll have to sell one from the stable. Probably will be the Husqvarna 372XP.


 
Let me know if the 372XP is leaving the stable, Scotty.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 18, 2013)

ditchrider said:


> sounds like sage advice from stihlhead jr!


 Who you callin' Jr?


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 18, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Personally I'd pass on that,save up for the 090 instead.


 
People want $1,200 for those here...

As for the 372xp, which one do you have? As for the 460, that is about its money, I paid $500 for the one that I had. I sold my 460 in favor of my modified 044. The 460 has WAY more vibration than the 440 (like 50% more on one side), and the 440 has more vibration than any of the 372xp's. The 440 with a CDN 460 DP muffler has about the same power as a stock 460.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 18, 2013)

I wouldn't......but then again, I may be biased


----------



## Boog (Jan 18, 2013)

Shmudda said:


> Good price, but I'd pick up a 9mm Sig instead! One can never have to many these days........
> 
> Craig


 
Or a 40 cal Glock, got what had to be the last one in NE Ohio the other day!   Called all over creation till I found one!


----------



## Boog (Jan 18, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> ............................The 460 has WAY more vibration than the 440 (like 50% more on one side)............................


 
When I cut with my used 460 for the first time, I could not believe the vibration difference between it and my 440.  I immediately was checking it all over for a broken/worn AV mount, but everything was fine.  I fixed it a little though.  I removed the handle and cut some pieces of high tech foam from an "athletic shoe insert" that very neatly fit under the handle mount positions.  Screwed the handle back on with some rubber washers under the screw heads too.  Definitly noticed an improvement, but still more vibs than the 440.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 18, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Or a 40 cal Glock, got what had to be the last one in NE Ohio the other day! Called all over creation till I found one!


 
Heck Boog, I have one I would have traded....it's the little 27 though aka, the hand cannon hahahaha


----------



## ditchrider (Jan 18, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Who you callin' Jr?


is that your signature or the local powershop inventory?..


jr!


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 18, 2013)

I'd pass, but I'm super plazy


----------



## ScotO (Jan 18, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I'd pass, but I'm super plazy


I'm gonna lowball an offer and see what he says.  I'm not going to overpay for it, I may even offer him a trade for some stuff.  He's a guy who gets my 'junk' wood has and uses it in his OWB.  He's a good guy, he bought the saw used and I've given him some good deals on firewood over the years.  I think he's getting rid of it in favor of a used 441, so its probably due to the vibe issue.  We'll see how it goes.

If he's firm on price,  I'll probably hold out for the 660, or maybe put that money towards something else.......


----------



## Boog (Jan 18, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Heck Boog, I have one I would have traded....it's the little 27 though aka, the hand cannon hahahaha


 
I got a 4th generation 23.........


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 18, 2013)

Be careful talking about guns, ammo and chainsaws with Boog. Next thing you know, he will have all your saws, and you will have a pile of ammo. The problem with a pile of ammo is that it is like a pile of firewood. Not saying that is a bad thing, but you can burn though it pretty fast.


----------



## BrianK (Jan 18, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Heck Boog, I have one I would have traded....it's the little 27 though aka, the hand cannon hahahaha


27s are great. I shot IDPA with one. I never got good at it. I was always in the top quarter for accuracy but bottom quarter for speed. I just traded a Gen I G22 for a Gen III G19 with Crimson Trace grips. Sweet!


----------



## Boog (Jan 18, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Be careful talking about guns, ammo and chainsaws with Boog. Next thing you know, he will have all your saws, and you will have a pile of ammo. The problem with a pile of ammo is that it is like a pile of firewood. Not saying that is a bad thing, but you can burn though it pretty fast.


 
Damm straight shooting there StillHead, that's exactly what will happen! Like the guy who was talking about this "440" (that later turned out to be a 460). He got a very small pile of ammo, I got his saw. This is what it looks like today:









I only wish I had taken a before photo, it was a real beater cosmetically and had a big crack in the handle............ this Stihl gray-white paint is real nice. I've only put one coat on the upper surfaces. Picked up a new tank/handle for $88 on ebay, and used top & air covers cheap there too, plus a new 460 ID tag. The piston and cylinder looked fantastic on this saw and it ran (and vibrated) real nice. It was worth it to me to fix it up. I'll have just under $375 into it when I'm done. It will look better than Dex's saw! 

So StihlHead, what are you packing these days............ getting a little short on any calibers?


----------



## BrianK (Jan 18, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> ......if I do, I'll have to sell one from the stable. Probably will be the Husqvarna 372XP. Not that I don't like that saw, but if I get that 460 I really don't know that I'll need it.
> 
> The 460 looks pretty decent (it is used, but in good condition), compression is around 150lbs, it needs the throttle lock repaired which is an easy fix.....oh and it'll get a muffler mod too...
> 
> ...


 
Here ya' go ;-)

STIHL 088 MAGNUM CHAINSAW in Damascus, MD


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 18, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Here ya' go ;-)
> 
> STIHL 088 MAGNUM CHAINSAW in Damascus, MD


I so wish you hadn't posted that link, I'm gettin the itch for another saw, & the 088 is on the list. A C


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 18, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> So StihlHead, what are you packing these days............ getting a little short on any calibers?


 
Guns and chainsaws... now we are into _the real_ interesting stuff!

I am long on .45 ACP and .223 ammo... but if you have some British .303 I could use some for my Enfield. I do not fire it that much though. It has a kick that is hard on my shoulder. I also need a smaller caliber semi-automatic to carry, as the 1911 is a bit large to lug around concealed. I like it for open carry on my thigh though. I want a single action 9mm or 10mm. Now that Obammy is flapping about gun control it is hard to even get into the door at the local gun shops. I will have to hit the next gun show in town.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 19, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> I'd pass, but I'm super plazy


 
I'm super "plazy"?  WTF is that?


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 19, 2013)

Is this a conversation between multiple personalities?


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 21, 2013)

ditchrider said:


> is that your signature or the local powershop inventory?..
> 
> 
> jr!


 
I *AM* the local power shop.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 21, 2013)

BrianK said:


> Here ya' go ;-)
> 
> STIHL 088 MAGNUM CHAINSAW in Damascus, MD


 
Yep, that is right down the road from me, but I need a 088 like I need another hole in my head. For that matter, I am looking at buying a MS362, and I need that like I need another hole in my head. Going to get a MS192c-e though here real soon. That one I can semi justify.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 21, 2013)

No no no no no no no no no... you simply NEED more chainsaws!

_Yes, my precious chainsaws... good they are for us!_

I would say that you have a hole in your collection at the low end, the 192 or a 211 type saw would fill that void. Then you have the rather large and glaring hole in the mid range between the 261 and the 660. You simply _need_ a 60 or 70 cc saw, or both! Yes yes yes, a 30-40cc lower end saw, and a 60cc and 70cc saw is the Rx here. Then you will have the holes filled, see?


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 21, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> No no no no no no no no no... you simply NEED more chainsaws!
> 
> _Yes, my precious chainsaws... good they are for us!_
> 
> I would say that you have a hole in your collection at the low end, the 192 or a 211 type saw would fill that void. Then you have the rather large and glaring hole in the mid range between the 261 and the 660. You simply _need_ a 60 or 70 cc saw, or both! Yes yes yes, a 30-40cc lower end saw, and a 60cc and 70cc saw is the Rx here. Then you will have the holes filled, see?


 
Yeah, I am sure I will have plenty of saws over time. Seems to be a habit of mine, collecting things. Saws, pens, bicycles, guns, star wars lego sets. Think that is all of the "collections" right now. Ah, forgot the old comic book collection and hand carved decoy collection. God help me when I start collecting cars.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 22, 2013)

My dad collected cars. He even composted them. Literally. When he died, we found 2 buried Caddys in the back 40 that his second wife did not even know about. He had over 20 cars and PUs, and 2 boats. My neighbor here collects old PU trucks. They are completely overgrown with blackberries. I counted over 100 when I walked back there last summer. Even he does not recall how many he has any more.

I had over 20 saws in my collection when I moved here 2 years ago. Then I sold over half of them. More from fear of theft or robbery and I did not have room for them all. Most of them were in boxes. The economy is thawing out and people are not unloading saws like they were 4 years ago. I have not bought any new or used saws in a while. I could get by with just one 026 and a 361. Or even just one 361._ My precious! _But 2 are more better.


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 22, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> My dad collected cars. He even composted them. Literally. When he died, we found 2 buried Caddys in the back 40 that his second wife did not even know about. He had over 20 cars and PUs, and 2 boats. My neighbor here collects old PU trucks. They are completely overgrown with blackberries. I counted over 100 when I walked back there last summer. Even he does not recall how many he has any more.
> 
> I had over 20 saws in my collection when I moved here 2 years ago. Then I sold over half of them. More from fear of theft or robbery and I did not have room for them all. Most of them were in boxes. The economy is thawing out and people are not unloading saws like they were 4 years ago. I have not bought any new or used saws in a while. I could get by with just one 026 and a 361. Or even just one 361._ My precious! _But 2 are more better.


 
I am sure we could all get by with a Home Depot special if we had to. It would not be fun, but we could do it.

Throwing the good stuff in the furnace tonight since it is supposed to be 10 degrees out and I will tell you, nothing like locust/oak/hickory compared to the cherry, sweet gum, and other wood I have been using until this week. Kind of like comparing a Stihl to other saws. Just not much else like it. I could probably get by with sweet gum, poplar, and pine, but who wants to do that unless utterly necessary.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 24, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm gonna lowball an offer and see what he says.​


 

Well Scott, How'd that go?  If you had a new saw I would've thought we'd have seen pictures by now....


----------



## swagler85 (Jan 25, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Guns and chainsaws... now we are into _the real_ interesting stuff!
> 
> I am long on .45 ACP and .223 ammo... but if you have some British .303 I could use some for my Enfield. I do not fire it that much though. It has a kick that is hard on my shoulder. I also need a smaller caliber semi-automatic to carry, as the 1911 is a bit large to lug around concealed. I like it for open carry on my thigh though. I want a single action 9mm or 10mm. Now that Obammy is flapping about gun control it is hard to even get into the door at the local gun shops. I will have to hit the next gun show in town.


You should look into Kahr Arms for a smaller framed sidearm. They build a solid and small framed gun.


----------



## Boog (Jan 25, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> You should look into Kahr Arms for a smaller framed sidearm. They build a solid and small framed gun.


 
Second that on the Kahrs, I have a K9 with the electroless Nickel finish with tritium night sights on it.  Its what's by the side of the bed for when I get woke up in the middle of a dark night out here in the country................. My 3 radioactive dots clearly show where I'm aiming.  They are DAO though, I think Stilhead was looking for something Single Action.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 25, 2013)

I passed on it.  Too much money for that saw IMHO.  I'll wait for the 660....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> ......if I do, I'll have to sell one from the stable. Probably will be the Husqvarna 372XP. Not that I don't like that saw, but if I get that 460 I really don't know that I'll need it.
> 
> The 460 looks pretty decent (it is used, but in good condition), compression is around 150lbs, it needs the throttle lock repaired which is an easy fix.....oh and it'll get a muffler mod too...
> 
> ...


 
150 psi its not going to be a bad arse.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I passed on it. Too much money for that saw IMHO. I'll wait for the 660....


 
460 is a very hot saw but compression imo needs to be north of 165 and 190 seems to be the sweet spot. Oh and what the heck are you cutting for? Twin Out door wood burners?


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> 460 is a very hot saw but compression imo needs to be north of 165 and 190 seems to be the sweet spot. Oh and what the heck are you cutting for? Twin Out door wood burners?


 
Those compression levels (190psi )  do not happen with stock saws.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 25, 2013)

smokinj said:


> 460 is a very hot saw but compression imo needs to be north of 165 and 190 seems to be the sweet spot. Oh and what the heck are you cutting for? Twin Out door wood burners?


 
I think Scotty is morphing into MegaOverKill. He is dialing in his wood supply in for a new line of Quadrafire systems: The Quad OWB! Burns through 40 cords a year, keeps his place a nice tropical 85 degrees, heats his new Olympic size indoor pool year round to 80 deg. and his new giant hot tub to 104. A new de-icing hydronic system is being buried under his property to melt any snow that may fall anywhere near his house.

Got ice? Forget about it! A trip to Hawaii will only be a hour or two drive from anywhere in central PA!


----------

